# How best to connect Panasonic BluRay & TV



## sam94uk (Jul 10, 2015)

I have a Panasonic Plasma TV TH-42PE50B and a Panasonic BluRay player DMP-BDT120. With my previous Bluray I got a fantastic 1080 picture on the TV using the component connection. Now I have the new player and it doesn't have a component out, only composite of HDMI. The TV doesn't have HDMI. I've tried connecting the composite out to the scart in but the picture is low resolution. How can I get a good picture? To get from HDMI to component do I need a £150 converter or a £2.50 cable?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

scart will only give you low resolution

to get composite to HDMI - 
composite is analogue so needs to be converted to Digital for HDMI
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Composite_video

so a cable on its own will not do it


----------



## sam94uk (Jul 10, 2015)

Will composite to component be an improvement over composite to scart?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No. Composite is a low resolution output. You can convert it to HDMI or component, but the quality won't get any better. And it possibly may get worse depending on the converter and cabling used.


----------

